

E-mail Addresses Of Early iPad Buyers Exposed By AT&T  - px
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-e-mail-addresses-of-early-ipad-buyers-exposed-by-att/

======
fictorial
Goatse security? Really? Finds security holes? Someone is having some fun
here.

Edit: oh the humanity I looked at their logo.

